# Poor Fertilisation



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Dear Peter

I have recently failed my 5th ICSI attempt. This time our fertilisation rate was very poor. I had 26 eggs collected, of which 24 were deemed good enough for injection but only 9 fertilised.
I realise this is very poor for ICSi and was wondering what the possible reasons could be?

My consultant has queried the quality of my eggs before - could this be a factor? Or sperm quality or even embryologist skill? 

Would like to know what may have caused such a poor fertilisation rate?

Many thanks
Kerry


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

KT said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> I have recently failed my 5th ICSI attempt. This time our fertilisation rate was very poor. I had 26 eggs collected, of which 24 were deemed good enough for injection but only 9 fertilised.
> 
> ...


----------

